# Extended deer success



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering what kind of success you all have had on the extended in the past? The largest buck I have shot was a deep forked 20 inch four point on Thanksgiving morning a few years back. Thanks


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine suscess on the Front is about the same as yours, a little less, 18" heavy though. That is a normal deer, I want the granddad.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I got the granddad covered. Now where are the elk? :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I havent got crap on it. but i all so have not been up there chasing them eather. i been chasing the ducks.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Shot this guy 2 weeks ago.









My brother shot this one last thursday. 









The front is steep and deep. But worth the beating that it hands out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a realy good spike there. congrats on him. that buck your both got is pretty neat. with the velit coming off and realy tall. congrates to your borther to. nice going guys.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool pictures, I really like the one of the spike. Nice work, any Elk with a bow is a trophy in my book!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Thw spike is forked on both sides, that's the reasoning of the weird camera angle. :lol: :wink: Nice one's.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks I hope you like the pictures. I always have liked posts that have pictures. Now that I can actually post them I will keep them coming.

The spike is starting to fork but you can only feel it if you touch. The reason for the angle of the picture was to get the postion of the way I found him. And the slope of the hill that he rolled down. I have always taken a photo with my weapon and the way that the animal was lieing when it died.

North slope you hit it right on when you said any elk with a bow is a trophy. Most people go there whole lives and never even get a shot at an elk.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yep any elk is a trophy with a bow. im hoping i can get a elk tag next year and kill a elk with my bow. i wish I had one this year. i could have had a cow or a spike and i would have taken that spike.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This morning I was hunting with my nephews. As I was breaking my camp that I have had set up all summer and trying to beat any storm that might hold snow, my nephew had his ear piece in and said to me, "Someone keeps saying 22 22 are you there?". I laughed and said answer him, that's Epek. (I really didn't say Epek cause I actually know his real name.  ) Any way he said that he had just killed a buckie and needed some help. We were not hunting together but he thought that I might be in a near proximity to him. I went to his aid and this is what I found.



























It's all smiles when a plan comes together. We packed him out in different directions and then met up later to put it back together where it belongs. Great day!!

I don't know why the right side of the photo's are cut a bit short but you get the jest.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well where the heck is Epek so we can congratulate him? Nice deer for a short guy.


----------

